# ENTJs and INTPs with different interests



## chlore (Feb 2, 2012)

(I am an INTP and I admit to being in a sort of epic struggle to be short and concise about my question. Please excuse any signs of possible 'drifting'.)

I recently happened to see an INTP profile claiming ENTJs to be the ideal partner of INTPs. Since then I've been perusing the INTP/ENTJ forums for information on how they seem to regard each other and interact. For now my investigations have led me to believe that, because of the T dominant-ness (eh, making up words as I go), both parties seem to rely heavily on the fact that they'd be able to satisfy each other's need for intellectual stimulation.

That's all very nice, being each other's escape from the dull people you have to put up with at work, having a partner to debate stuff with, etc etc. (Though I've seen a few ENTJs complain about INTPs mistaking arguing for debating...I admit to being useless in debates once I get thrown off and my Fe kicks in. Writing is much preferred for discussions.) 

But my question is-what if an ENTJ and INTP doesn't have any common grounds for any intellectual stimulation to spring from? Of course, humans are by far too complex for just a lack of common interests to be a major hindrance in forming a relationship, but--I digress, this is deteriorating into a question about how relationships in general work.

To put it simply, let's say we have a nice healthy ENTJ and INTP (God forbid we try to make unhealthy ENTJs and INTPs get along) but one is more interested in politics and history, while the other is more interested in art and literature. This could be an absolute no-go, or for some other various reason and through currently unknown ways the ENTJ and INTP could find other ways to appreciate each other's qualities and become partners, or even just friends if you think that's all that could come out of it. I want to see what you guys can come up with, or if you think it's possible at all.


----------



## 4am (Jan 10, 2017)

chlore said:


> (I am an INTP and I admit to being in a sort of epic struggle to be short and concise about my question. Please excuse any signs of possible 'drifting'.)
> 
> I recently happened to see an INTP profile claiming ENTJs to be the ideal partner of INTPs. Since then I've been perusing the INTP/ENTJ forums for information on how they seem to regard each other and interact. For now my investigations have led me to believe that, because of the T dominant-ness (eh, making up words as I go), both parties seem to rely heavily on the fact that they'd be able to satisfy each other's need for intellectual stimulation.
> 
> ...




It's more than just the T that syncs ENTJ's and INTP's.. They are like opposite sides of the same coin... They can follow each other's train of thought, and their conversations flow differently. You have to see it to really understand. 

I don't think it's possible for an ENTJ and an INTP not to have common intellectual ground.. Both types like to learn and share information. For that reason, they're both usually well-read and have something to say about any topic.. But ENTJs & INTPs don't communicate to agree and spout the same information back and forth. They want to learn new things.. So if one was interested in politics and history & is interested in art and literature, it would be ideal.. They'd both be constantly learning new information from each other, and those topics all overlap so it would make the conversations even more interesting to discuss the overlap and see the topic from different prisms of knowledge.

I can't imagine a situation where an ENTJ and an INTP wouldn't connect mentally, but if that were the case, that would probably be the end of their interactions. They wouldn't become friends because they appreciate each other's qualities. There has to be mental stimulation for either one of them to maintain any kind of interest in the other


----------



## 4am (Jan 10, 2017)

chlore said:


> (I am an INTP and I admit to being in a sort of epic struggle to be short and concise about my question. Please excuse any signs of possible 'drifting'.)
> 
> I recently happened to see an INTP profile claiming ENTJs to be the ideal partner of INTPs. Since then I've been perusing the INTP/ENTJ forums for information on how they seem to regard each other and interact. For now my investigations have led me to believe that, because of the T dominant-ness (eh, making up words as I go), both parties seem to rely heavily on the fact that they'd be able to satisfy each other's need for intellectual stimulation.
> 
> ...




It's more than just the T that syncs ENTJ's and INTP's.. They are like opposite sides of the same coin... They can follow each other's train of thought, and their conversations flow differently. You have to see it to really understand. 

I don't think it's possible for an ENTJ and an INTP not to have common intellectual ground.. Both types like to learn and share information. For that reason, they're both usually well-read and have something to say about any topic.. But ENTJs & INTPs don't communicate to agree and spout the same information back and forth. They want to learn new things.. So if one was interested in politics and history & is interested in art and literature, it would be ideal.. They'd both be constantly learning new information from each other, and those topics all overlap so it would make the conversations even more interesting to discuss the overlap and see the topic from different prisms of knowledge.

I can't imagine a situation where an ENTJ and an INTP wouldn't connect mentally, but if that were the case, that would probably be the end of their interactions. They wouldn't become friends because they appreciate each other's qualities. There has to be mental stimulation for either one of them to maintain any kind of interest in the other


----------



## chessio (Jul 18, 2012)

I think it's quite common. You meet people who have the same passion levels about topics but totally different specialties in interest. They meet and have a conversation and find they have nothing of interest to discuss. Of course if they happen into a conversation where their interests overlap they might have a lot to geek out about and find things to teach each other, but i think that initial hook has gotta be there. But small talk as a science isn't....im out of my depth here honestly

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------

